

You Gotta Be Great - Steven Pressfield - agbell
http://blog.stevenpressfield.com/2010/02/writing-wednesdays-26-you-gotta-be-great/

======
agbell
"Watching those Marines and midshipmen jump out of their seats and swarm
around Maj. Gant, it was clear to me that young men and women’s hearts today
(and some of us who are not so young) are starving for challenges worthy of
their secret, limitless capacities."

Steven Pressfield is always an inspiration

